# Corvette Grand Sport



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I like to race JL TJet Corvette Grand Sports. What a great racing body. After racing some of them with me, a good friend recently sent me a picture of a 1:1 version from the collection where his dad works. One of five and drop dead gorgeous. (insert drueling emoticon here).

I wonder if anyone's ever painted a slot car to match this one or should we add it to the wish lists for the vendors to consider?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW! Thats a nice vette!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

TK Solver said:


> I like to race JL TJet Corvette Grand Sports. What a great racing body. After racing some of them with me, a good friend recently sent me a picture of a 1:1 version from the collection where his dad works. One of five and drop dead gorgeous. (insert drueling emoticon here).
> 
> I wonder if anyone's ever painted a slot car to match this one or should we add it to the wish lists for the vendors to consider?


BOBzilla ?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mecom Racing Team Yo!*

The car shown is one of the Mecom Team cars from 1964. John's cars went to Nassau for the Speed Weeks and along with Roger Penske's car, they pretty much owned the place. See some sources below:

http://www.islandnet.com/~kpolsson/vettehis/vett1964.htm

http://www.vetteweb.com/events/vemp_0706_corvette_grand_sport_event/index.html

http://www.slotforum.com/reviews/Revell-Grand-Sport/index.htm

Hutts love the Grand Sport :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I raced a Corvette Grand Sport on a Aurora T-Jet chassis last year in a bomber class.
But you got to cut the rails back on an Aurora deck for it to fit under the hood.

Then cut out all the glass except for the windshield and take a rotary file on a Dremel,
and lighten the inside of the back of the body.
Some .225 x 275 wide double flange rims with Wizzard PVT 10 tires at .400,
and a Wizzard independent brass front end.










__________________


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! That's pretty dang close!! Nice job!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know you are probably looking for HO, but Monogram-Revell has two, 1965, GS Corvettes:



















Some very nice models indeed!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dejavu all over again...*



TK Solver said:


> I wonder if anyone's ever painted a slot car to match this one or should we add it to the wish lists for the vendors to consider?


I hoped one would come along too... but it never happened. Had to make my own and tried to do so with the same flavor. Think I even made 2 of these, but I'll be danged if I can remember who I sent 'em to. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll take one of each, please!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> I hoped one would come along too... but it never happened. Had to make my own and tried to do so with the same flavor. Think I even made 2 of these, but I'll be danged if I can remember who I sent 'em to. nd


It didn't come to Middle Tennessee,   Hope this helps!!! RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> The car shown is one of the Mecom Team cars from 1964. John's cars went to Nassau for the Speed Weeks and along with Roger Penske's car, they pretty much owned the place. See some sources below:
> 
> http://www.islandnet.com/~kpolsson/vettehis/vett1964.htm
> 
> ...





> Finishing 5th in Prototype GT +3000 class, 23rd overall, is the Mecom Racing Team #2 Corvette Grand Sport #003, driven by A.J. Foyt and John Cannon. Foyt started the race in 62nd place; by the end of the first lap, he had passed 50 cars, setting a new record.


Only AJ coulda pulled that off.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I knew Monogram made one...*

In fact I have one at home. But I didn't remember what # car it was...
But all in all. A nice Vette...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Although they didn't do this livery, JL (pre AW), did the Vette like this for the TJet chassis. Pick up one of them and go crazy customizing one! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> I hoped one would come along too... but it never happened. Had to make my own and tried to do so with the same flavor. Think I even made 2 of these, but I'll be danged if I can remember who I sent 'em to. nd


Dave,
You sent me one when I was in the hospital along with a 9V battery so I could at least hear a slot car run during my recovery. I'll never forget that . Made my hospital stay alot brighter.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well... that's one.*

Hope yer running the tires offa it on yer NEW TRACK.  nd


----------

